# Laundry on a long cruise?



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2014)

We are planning a 2 week European river cruise and it just occurred to me that we aren't going to want to schlep 2 weeks worth of clothes.

Do you:

-Pay the exorbitant rates the ship charges for laundry services?
-Buy drip-dry clothes and hand wash them in your cabin?
-Seek out a laundromat in one of your ports?  (Are we going to find laundromats in Germany?)

My husband is a sweat-hog so re-wearing clothes really isn't an option for him.


----------



## Chilcotin (Apr 25, 2014)

When we have taken longer cruises mostly on Holland America about one week in they leave a laundry bag on the bed and have all you can fill it with for a special rate.

You may want to try the forums over at cruisecritic.com for this info.

Have fun on your cruise.


----------



## presley (Apr 25, 2014)

Have you checked to see if the ship has self use laundry rooms on board?  I did our laundry on a disney cruise.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2014)

It is a river cruise - so much smaller boat - no laundry room.  Fees are per piece.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 25, 2014)

I've found that their prices are just a bit higher than cleaning at home. I usually end up sending out some favorite shirts. And as stated, they usually have a 'full bag' special somewhere toward the end of the trip. Check on Cruise Critic for your line for accurate info.

I bring travel packets of Tide (or use shampoo) for undies, and a small spray Febreeze to extend the usable 'life' of a garment an extra day or two. Realizing of course, that you'll never see those people again and your co-travelers are in the same boat (literally) as you.

Jim


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 25, 2014)

We are in a similar situation this fall on a B2B Celebrity cruise out of San Juan. I don't sweat a lot, so I think I am okay on shirts, shorts and pants. I can wear them a couple days before they need to be retired. I may send a few to be washed at some point on one of the cruises. I certainly don't want to spend a port day at a laundry mat in port.

The real issue is the unmentionables. I won't wear those more than a day, so either pack 14 pairs or some them washed. Our main issue is that we don't heat dry any of our clothes to avoid shrinking. We hand everything to dry. I know sending them to the cruise laundry will have them washed in the hottest water possible. So we will only be sending enough to get us to the end of the cruise.

If only there were timeshares for cruises where you had full in cabin laundry.


----------



## mtwingcpa (Apr 25, 2014)

I choose to travel light with carry-on luggage only. So, indeed, I "pay the exorbitant rates the ship charges for laundry services."  It's just part of the cost of the trip as far as I'm concerned.

I do have some wash-n-wear type stuff, like Ex-Officio underwear, that can be washed in the sink. But when on vacation that just doesn't sound like fun (even though it's not that much work).


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 25, 2014)

I use the Ex-Officio undies as well. These: http://www.magellans.com/clothing/men/underwear-and-sleepwear 3 pair and I can go around the world. 5 minutes of swishing them around in the sink, rinse, roll them up in a towel and walk on it to wring them out, hang them in the shower, and they are dry in a couple of hours at most.

We will be doing a 3+ week road-trip, Trans Pacific cruise with a stay in Japan soon, and I will pack no more than 3 undies.

I think I'm being a clothes horse by bringing more than a carry-on. Whoop-de-do!

I think that on the whole, guys have it easier than women for packing. They just can't seem to be able to go anywhere with less than a half dozen pairs of shoes. Maybe that's just my DW.


----------



## momeason (Apr 25, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> We are planning a 2 week European river cruise and it just occurred to me that we aren't going to want to schlep 2 weeks worth of clothes.
> 
> Do you:
> 
> ...



We are doing a 2 week river cruise also starting March 29, 2014..Budapest to Amsterdam. Laundry had not occurred to me. The golf shirts made out of the wicking material drip dry really fast. My husband has a bunch for golf. I will have him take those. I guess I will buy some of the fast dry shirts also. I have a few. 
I would also just wash my undergarments in the sink. I have some microfiber undies that dry quickly. 
I am glad you got me thinking about this ahead of time!!
Planning on Galapagos and the Grand Canyon Rafting in the next few years so those quick day items will get re-used.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2014)

> Budapest to Amsterdam



Interesting - that is the trip we are looking at, as well!  What cruise line?

We are looking at Uniworld's new ship.  A little more expensive, but they don't dime and nickel you to death - all beverages are included, port fees, tips, and I just found out laundry is included too.

[Correction - port fees are NOT included.]


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 25, 2014)

How about this option?

Pack mostly old clothes, that you are ready to discard.  Wear them once or twice, then replace them with new items you purchase during the trip.  You may still have to use the ship's laundry to make it all work, but fewer pieces will be involved.  And you will have replaced clothes you were going to replace anyway with articles that are now wearable souvenirs of your trip.


----------



## perktd (Apr 25, 2014)

*Cruise Laundry*

We went on a 2 week river cruise last year and did our own laundry very easily.  We packed a very large zip lock plastic bag(it was at least 2 ft by 2 ft) and used it as a washing machine in the shower. It works much better than the sink because the sinks are very small.  As you walked down the hall, almost any room with a door open you could see some laundry hanging up in the room.  The cost to have the ship do laundry on small items like socks was almost as high as throwing them out after wearing and buying new.  Everything was pretty unreasonable to have the ship launder. Try to pack as much as you can that dries easily also.  We were in a different city or town every day and I never saw a laundromat during the two weeks, although we were not actively searching for one.  We did stay three days in Amsterdam at a small boutique hotel before our cruise and they did our laundry for free so we started the cruise with everything clean.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2014)

So, with the ziplock bag, you put your laundry in it, some soap, and squished it around in the shower?  That's a good idea!


----------



## thheath (Apr 25, 2014)

*Great question*

Great question Denise, DW and I have a cruise scheduled on Viking in 2015 and I never thought about it.

All I thought about was ports visited and free booze.

Thank you for bringing me back to earth and sticking a pin in my fun balloon.

Ted


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 26, 2014)

Troggy's suggestion of taking good-but older clothes on a cruise and wear- then leave or replace-or pass to charity is valid. We do that going to Mexico. Lots more room for souvenirs too.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 26, 2014)

There are lots of laundromats in Europe, but they may not be near where you dock nor necessarily be quick. I prefer those that offer full service of laundry and fold and leave it with them for a few hours (or most of the day) and then return for i it (there's great place in Amsterdam for this, I think it cost me €15 for a full load which the hotel recommended). Most of the self service laundromats in Germany have very limited (if any) staff to assist, and don't expect directions in English (you may think you don't need directions until you see the myriad of washing and drying machines, with central computerized control for all the machines). If I was on a river boat and only had a single day in a town I probably would think this is too risky, plus it takes away from very limited time to explore a new town.

I've also used soap in the room and wash and dry myself...though I admit not always liking the result. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 26, 2014)

We're also doing a river cruise in the future, although not a full two weeks.
I'm used to traveling for long stays in hotels for work, so I expect we'll hand-wash in the sink as I used to do (or use the afore-mentioned shower process) on the boat.

My perception of the agenda for our cruise is we wouldn't have a minute to search for a Laundromat, nor would we want to, when we stop & explore at each stop.  Same for donating used clothing and buying replacements.

Hey, remember you can always turn those skivvies inside-out and they're good for one more day!


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 26, 2014)

Cruise critics web site offer suggestions what to package on a two weeks cruise. One key is not to over pack. Please remember the weigh restrictions when flying overseas.  River  cruises and any cruise over ten days are awesome in my opinion.


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 26, 2014)

I've never cruised, but lots of long business trips have made me a master at hand-washing socks and underwear. I usually take three sets. One is always hanging to dry, I'm wearing one and one is clean and ready. It's just part of my daily routine to wash the items in the sink. I carry a small bottle of dishwashing soap, usually Ivory, for the washing. I also wash lightweight shirts. I wear slacks and jeans more than once. Each week I use the laundry facilities for slacks and shirts.

Sheila


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 26, 2014)

sfwilshire said:


> I've never cruised, but lots of long business trips have made me a master at hand-washing socks and underwear. I usually take three sets. One is always hanging to dry, I'm wearing one and one is clean and ready. It's just part of my daily routine to wash the items in the sink. I carry a small bottle of dishwashing soap, usually Ivory, for the washing. I also wash lightweight shirts. I wear slacks and jeans more than once. Each week I use the laundry facilities for slacks and shirts.
> 
> Sheila



This is intelligent travel, and by doing so, one can pack light and go anywhere for an extended trip easily. I might suggest fabric soap or even using non-conditioning shampoo rather than dishwashing detergent, but that's just personal preference.

Here's Rick Steves' take on travel laundry. Since he is on the go for 3 months every summer, and just using a carry-on, and having to be 'TV presentable', he may know a thing or two about the subject. http://www.ricksteves.com/travel-tips/health/laundry There are also tips here on packing light and a list. You can do worse.

Jim


----------



## momeason (Apr 26, 2014)

perktd said:


> We went on a 2 week river cruise last year and did our own laundry very easily.  We packed a very large zip lock plastic bag(it was at least 2 ft by 2 ft) and used it as a washing machine in the shower. It works much better than the sink because the sinks are very small.  As you walked down the hall, almost any room with a door open you could see some laundry hanging up in the room.  The cost to have the ship do laundry on small items like socks was almost as high as throwing them out after wearing and buying new.  Everything was pretty unreasonable to have the ship launder. Try to pack as much as you can that dries easily also.  We were in a different city or town every day and I never saw a laundromat during the two weeks, although we were not actively searching for one.  We did stay three days in Amsterdam at a small boutique hotel before our cruise and they did our laundry for free so we started the cruise with everything clean.


I love this idea. I will use one of my space saver bags. When we are doing our do it yourself European land tour, this is one more reason to use my travel club, Affordable Travel Club, or a B and B. Many hosts in my travel club allow use of their laundry facilities. The club is not like couch surfing. You must be over 40 years old to join, you pay a membership fee and a low price per night.


----------



## momeason (Apr 26, 2014)

If anyone wants to use my referral code for Viking River Cruises to get $100 off, pm me. (I know the extra $100 off is measly but it is something)

Costs are high for these small ship cruises, but the cruises are all inclusive with excursions and booze included.

You do need to book early to get the moderately priced cabins. They sell out first.
We booked 14 months in advance. The ships have a high percentage of suites which cost even more, of course.


----------



## am1 (Apr 26, 2014)

I go through two sets of clothes per day.  I could not imagine wearing the same thing twice with out watching.  

The galapagos boats have laundry machines and if you ask maybe the crew will let you use it.  

My wife and I got our laundry done twice during the week.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Apr 26, 2014)

Bring Woolite! Best mild detergent for limited laundry facilities. You may need to bring it from the US, but it worked well in Italy, Greece, Spain, New Zealand, ad Australia.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 28, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> We are in a similar situation this fall on a B2B Celebrity cruise out of San Juan. I don't sweat a lot, so I think I am okay on shirts, shorts and pants. I can wear them a couple days before they need to be retired. I may send a few to be washed at some point on one of the cruises. I certainly don't want to spend a port day at a laundry mat in port.
> 
> The real issue is the unmentionables. I won't wear those more than a day, so either pack 14 pairs or some them washed. Our main issue is that we don't heat dry any of our clothes to avoid shrinking. We hand everything to dry. I know sending them to the cruise laundry will have them washed in the hottest water possible. So we will only be sending enough to get us to the end of the cruise.
> 
> If only there were timeshares for cruises where you had full in cabin laundry.



Cruise Critic is the best place to ask any cruise related questions. They even have an area dedicated to/for river cruises. Here is one thread:

http://cruiseforums.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=1785268


Dioxide: Don't know if you've been to San Juan or taken a Southern Caribbean cruise, but when we go we sweat a lot, non-stop, buckets.  It is really, really, humid down there, especially for us Vegas desert rats.

The large cruise ships have washer/dryers on each deck that you can use, which we did/do.  Next month (May) we take a RCCL 7-nite Mediterranean cruise from/to Venice and Greece.  Since we'll be in Venice for 3 nites before the cruise and Rome for 6 nites after the cruise, we plan on using the washer/dryer on the cruise ship, like we usually do.


----------



## geekette (Apr 28, 2014)

I would do a combo or wash in cabin and ship's laundry. I think it would be a time-consuming hassle to haul dirties into port and waste precious exploration time on it.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 28, 2014)

geekette said:


> I would do a combo or wash in cabin and ship's laundry. I think it would be a time-consuming hassle to haul dirties into port and waste precious exploration time on it.


But it's also  important to pick the right clothes to take on the trip.  My Levi Dockers cargo pants (shorts & full length) are made with a Wick material, that drys supper quick and they are very light. Don't take regular Levi cotton denims, which will never dry, plus they are too heavy.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 28, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Cruise Critic is the best place to ask any cruise related questions. They even have an area dedicated to/for river cruises. Here is one thread:
> 
> http://cruiseforums.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=1785268
> 
> ...



I have been to the Caribbean, Aruba twice and St Maarten and St Thomas. So far I have been okay. Most of the time we hit the beach and can rinse the bathing suites out in the shower and allow them to dry.

I have only sailed so far on Carnival and Royal Caribbean. Only Carnival has washer and dryers on each floor for guests to use. RC did not. We are sailing on Celebrity and I don't think they have washers and dryers for guest use either.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 28, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I have only sailed so far on Carnival and Royal Caribbean. Only Carnival has washer and dryers on each floor for guests to use. RC did not. We are sailing on Celebrity and I don't think they have washers and dryers for guest use either.



No guest laundry on Celebrity, but they DO have 'full bag specials' that take some of the sting out of it. 'Course if you're just going to the Caribbean, what do you pack but shorts, swimwear & T's? Denise's question about the 2 week European river cruise is a good bit more dressy.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Love the idea of the bag (thanks !).

http://www.soap.com/p/ziploc-big-bag-large-double-zipper-51206


http://www.target.com/p/ziploc-big-bags/-/A-15357844


Also on Amazon (like everything else ).


-


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 29, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I have been to the Caribbean, Aruba twice and St Maarten and St Thomas. So far I have been okay. Most of the time we hit the beach and can rinse the bathing suites out in the shower and allow them to dry.
> 
> I have only sailed so far on Carnival and Royal Caribbean. Only Carnival has washer and dryers on each floor for guests to use. RC did not. We are sailing on Celebrity and I don't think they have washers and dryers for guest use either.



So far we've only sailed with Carnival, which always had washers/dryers (W/D's) on our deck.  After reading your comment, I checked Cruise Critic and I was shocked, Royal Caribbean doesn't have W/D's 

http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=838393

Only RCCL laundry option:

http://media.royalcaribbean.com/content/en_US/pdf/LaundryPriceList.pdf


Looks like you've got a lot of humidity in Ohio. Average humidity for Ohio:

http://www.currentresults.com/Weather/Ohio/humidity-annual.php

When you spend most of your life living in a desert, humidity is a big thing.  I don't know why Hawaii doesn't bother us, but it doesn't.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 29, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> We are planning a 2 week European river cruise and it just occurred to me that we aren't going to want to schlep 2 weeks worth of clothes.
> 
> Do you:
> 
> ...


When relating it to our cruise, it has to be a combination of #1 & #2.

For me, things like dress shirts & pants, along with my polo shirts will be laundered.  Things like t-shirts, socks, and undies can be washed and hung in the cabin bathroom.  My wife will have to figure her stuff out, taking drying time and humidity into consideration.

We have a junior suite that has a tub, so the tub and extra room will help our laundry situation a little.

I would totally rule option #3 out. Also, it's hard to carry around 2 weeks worth of clothes, let alone 3 weeks in our case.


Sure makes you appreciate the timeshare with a W/D and all the other conveniences of home.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 29, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> When relating it to our cruise, it has to be a combination of #1 & #2.
> 
> For me, things like dress shirts & pants, along with my polo shirts will be laundered.  Things like t-shirts, socks, and undies can be washed and hung in the cabin bathroom.  My wife will have to figure her stuff out, taking drying time and humidity into consideration.



#1 & #2 are my solution as well. I'll reiterate a tip I posted upthread regarding drying. Since the cabin steward will bring you unlimited towels, after you rinse out the undies, roll them up tightly in dry towels. Then walk on the bundles to 'wring' out the water. Then unwrap, shake out, and hang 'em. They'll dry in a fraction of the time of just hanging them wet.

Jim


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 29, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> #1 & #2 are my solution as well. I'll reiterate a tip I posted upthread regarding drying. Since the cabin steward will bring you unlimited towels, after you rinse out the undies, roll them up tightly in dry towels. Then walk on the bundles to 'wring' out the water. Then unwrap, shake out, and hang 'em. They'll dry in a fraction of the time of just hanging them wet.
> 
> Jim


I was just reading about that on Cruise Critic.  They also mentioned using the blow dryer supplied in the cabin.

Nothing out there about finding a local laundromat in town while on a river cruise, except for one couple that found it fun to hunt out a local laundromat and do their clothes while in town.  Boy, do they need to get a life. :hysterical:


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 29, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Nothing out there about finding a local laundromat in town while on a river cruise, except for one couple that found it fun to hunt out a local laundromat and do their clothes while in town.  Boy, do they need to get a life. :hysterical:



I'm with them. I remember a 'big bus' tour we were on in Eastern Europe not long after the Berlin Wall fell. We were in Prague and had a free afternoon, so we took off on quest of a laundromat. I gotta tell you, if you want to meet 'regular people', do your laundry with them! We were incredibly warmly welcomed and helped with the unfamiliar equipment. I have much more fond memories of this than if we'd used the afternoon to see one more castle or museum. That's what traveling is about- at least to me.

Jim


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 29, 2014)

I've done my laundry in Bayeux, France and oui, it is a nice way to meet people. 

In fact, we went on a Sunday morning and the only person there was the laundry's maintenance man. DF held the ladder for him and passed him his tools. He, in turn, showed us how to use the rather odd (to us) process of using the dryers.

We all had cafe au lait and fresh croissants outside while the laundry was drying.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 29, 2014)

We have only sailed with Celebrity Cruise Lines & Disney Cruise Lines and there are no washer or dryer on their ships. To me their laundry price are right in line with my cleaner prices at home. This is small stuff just enjoy your vacation.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 29, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> We have only sailed with Celebrity Cruise Lines & Disney Cruise Lines and there are no washer or dryer on their ships. To me their laundry price are right in line with my cleaner prices at home. This is small stuff just enjoy your vacation.




Disney Wonder and Magic have guest laundries. I have used them on the 2 week transatlantic cruise. I use Jim's method of washing, towel rolling and sneaky balcony hanging off the back of the chairs using clothes pins I bring from home for undies and sox. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 29, 2014)

Ok! Celebrity Cruise Lines does not have washers and dryers for guests to use.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 29, 2014)

Princess Cruises has a rule against unattended hanging of items on balconies, balcony furniture, etc., ever since the fire where somebody tossed a cigarette over a balcony and it went inward on another balcony, caught fire to things hanging, and eventually spread to several cabins.  There is now no cabin or balcony smoking, either.  

Princess does have coin operated washing machines on almost all decks where there are cabins. They also have full service wash, for a price. If you have Elite Status (15 cruises or 150 days) 2nd day (not overnight) wash is free.  They also have a "all you can stuff in the bag" wash midway through most longer cruises. This costs $20. +/-, but you can get a lot in the bag if you roll the clothes.

I also used to wash in the shower with me, then roll in a towel and walk on the towel before I had status. There was a laundry line above the shower.

Fern



GrayFal said:


> Disney Wonder and Magic have guest laundries. I have used them on the 2 week transatlantic cruise. I use Jim's method of washing, towel rolling and sneaky balcony hanging off the back of the chairs using clothes pins I bring from home for undies and sox.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 29, 2014)

Fern Modena said:


> Princess Cruises has a rule against unattended hanging of items on balconies, balcony furniture, etc., ever since the fire where somebody tossed a cigarette over a balcony and it went inward on another balcony, caught fire to things hanging, and eventually spread to several cabins.  There is now no cabin or balcony smoking, either.
> 
> Princess does have coin operated washing machines on almost all decks where there are cabins. They also have full service wash, for a price. If you have Elite Status (15 cruises or 150 days) 2nd day (not overnight) wash is free.  They also have a "all you can stuff in the bag" wash midway through most longer cruises. This costs $20. +/-, but you can get a lot in the bag if you roll the clothes.
> I also used to wash in the shower with me, then roll in a towel and walk on the towel before I had status. There was a laundry line above the shower.
> ...


I just checked RCCL and it looks like they have something similar:

http://www.royalcaribbean.com/custo...y_asked_questions&faqId=4029&faqSubjectId=337

I think this would work for us: $25/bag washed & folded.

Come to think of it, I think Carnival had something similar also and we used it when we were in the Caribbean.

Thanks for jogging the old memory.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm on my first cruise in decades next week, on Norwegian. Anyone know if they have self service laundry? Believe it or not but the NCL sponsored forums have reports that they do have them, and that they don't...so I don't know what to believe. This thread is an excuse to ask you experts, though I'm sure I should just post on cruise critic, or call... Thanks!


Sent from my iPad


----------



## elaine (Apr 29, 2014)

For 3 weeks, DH takes 6 polos, 2 shorts, 2 long bottoms. You CAN wash a knit polo and hang it in bathroom and it dries in 2 days. We also take lots of Underwear and just toss as we go--it's a great way to prune out your UnW and socks that need to be tossed anyway. I would invest in a dark pair of pants for DH that don't show dirt--plus, only US tourists wear khakis--we have noticed this on 4 trips--LOL! Men wear jeans or suit pants, even in summer. So, the lats trip, DH still took his khakis--with gramdma and 3 kids, no one is going to think we are locals--but he also took an olive green pair of pants. 
We can go for 3 weeks in carryon and backpack each.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 29, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> I'm on my first cruise in decades next week, on Norwegian. Anyone know if they have self service laundry? Believe it or not but the NCL sponsored forums have reports that they do have them, and that they don't...so I don't know what to believe. This thread is an excuse to ask you experts, though I'm sure I should just post on cruise critic, or call... Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Which ship, Ken? Availability may vary by vessel.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> I'm on my first cruise in decades next week, on Norwegian. Anyone know if they have self service laundry? Believe it or not but the NCL sponsored forums have reports that they do have them, and that they don't...so I don't know what to believe. This thread is an excuse to ask you experts, though I'm sure I should just post on cruise critic, or call... Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad


Ken,
Go over to the cruise critics web site and post your question under the Norwegian cruise site. You will receive the correct answer. Plus all your  concerns about this cruise line. Good luck.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 30, 2014)

Ken555 said:


> I'm on my first cruise in decades next week, on Norwegian. Anyone know if they have self service laundry? Believe it or not but the NCL sponsored forums have reports that they do have them, and that they don't...so I don't know what to believe. This thread is an excuse to ask you experts, though I'm sure I should just post on cruise critic, or call... Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Doesn't sound like it:

http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=1486766


On NCL web site, I did see this comment:

_"For bulk bag laundry service, which is subject to availability"_. This is what we'll be using when we sail with RCCL (Venice to Greece & back) next month, since they don't have self serve W/D's.  All you can stuff in a bag, washed, dried, & folded, for $25. 


Here is a link to the Cruise Critic NCL site:

http://boards.cruisecritic.com/forumdisplay.php?f=107


And least we forget your Roll Call:

http://boards.cruisecritic.com/forumdisplay.php?f=110


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 30, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> We are planning a 2 week European river cruise and it just occurred to me that we aren't going to want to schlep 2 weeks worth of clothes.
> 
> Do you:
> 
> ...



FYI: Here is the list of laundry prices for Viking River Cruises:

http://wpc.475d.edgecastcdn.net/00475D/PDF/europe_laundry_list.pdf


Also, Ive read that "all Uniworld European ships offer free self-serve laundry".  Read that on Cruise Critic.

http://boards.cruisecritic.com/forumdisplay.php?f=191


After I retire in another 3 years and 11 months, the DW and I will have to try a European river cruise.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 30, 2014)

elaine said:


> For 3 weeks, DH takes 6 polos, 2 shorts, 2 long bottoms. You CAN wash a knit polo and hang it in bathroom and it dries in 2 days. We also take lots of Underwear and just toss as we go--it's a great way to prune out your UnW and socks that need to be tossed anyway. I would invest in a dark pair of pants for DH that don't show dirt--plus, only US tourists wear khakis--we have noticed this on 4 trips--LOL! Men wear jeans or suit pants, even in summer. So, the lats trip, DH still took his khakis--with gramdma and 3 kids, no one is going to think we are locals--but he also took an olive green pair of pants.
> We can go for 3 weeks in carryon and backpack each.


That's me.  I'll be wearing Levi Dockers khaki cargo pants and cargo shorts.  Even my dress pants that I'll wear each nite on the ship are beige.  Damn Tourists.  But, the Dockers are made out of some kind of wicki material and dry super quick.  Polo's work for me too.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 30, 2014)

DeniseM, did you received your answer ? Go to Europe and enjoy your river cruise.


----------



## Talent312 (May 1, 2014)

My dad used to say, "Keep wearing the same clothes you have on. When you throw 'em against the wall and they stick, then it's time to change." -- But that was for camping trips.

Once, we tried to use a laundry in Italy, but it was a national holiday and everything was closed, so we used the shower + sink to do our own, and hung everything from racks and lamp shades.
.


----------



## Passepartout (May 13, 2014)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread. I just sent out 'Monday's undies' and stuff to freshen for the rest of our Celebrity cruise. There is a bag special going on, so we sent $42.50 worth (ala carte) for $20. Beats using the sink!

Jim


----------

